# 10 Second Question



## anthony_chef30 (Mar 3, 2008)

Working unsociable hours it is hard to find personal entertainment with a group of friends.

If you were to search online to find others in your situation what two words would you use in a search?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Drinking buddies


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Play an online game and make friends, maybe connect in some instant messenger too.

I play at scrabble at scrabulous.com


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

craings list


----------



## anthony_chef30 (Mar 3, 2008)

Why craings list?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

If you do the google on craings list it gets you here:

FreewareWiki - freeware & free info / KenInSanFrancisco

Could be useful
Good Luck!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Guild Wars
Diablo Two
Call of Duty (ok, more like 3 words)
Movie fanatics
Face Book

most of my friends also work unholy weird hours as I do, its hard matching up schedules to meet up in-person, even online to do anything.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Did you mean "Craig's List"?

My two words would be, "Culinary adventurer".


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

I say craigs list becuase there are people on there looking for umm "love" and freinds you might beable to find a group of people with similar interestsand social hours


----------



## anthony_chef30 (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in the prosess of developing a website for people like us in the trade,
who work stupid hours.

It is not necesarily aimed at dating, but hey would be good. But the main emphasis is to create entertainment where people can meet in decent numbers, but not at the weekend.

maybe even in afternoons.

But the key is to find two words that some this up.


----------



## *le* (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a good question... I will think on it.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Look for a group that meets in person rather than online. There are lots of them that meet at all sorts of times.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

4 words
Work Hard, Play Hard

or maybe just PlayHard.com

Cat Man


----------

